# Stealth Juice in Packets??  From India?



## CDCSTUDIOS (Apr 2, 2015)

I have an American friend in India running a telecommunications company who swears by gear called stealth juice.  It is packet in Sachets not vials and marked lotion or creams, or soap.  Has anyone used this gear?  My friend is sold on it and says it may even be slightly over dosed.  Has anyone used or ordered this gear?  What did you think?  thinking about getting some sent..  Feedback please.  Thanks you guys are amazing!


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 2, 2015)

If it's in sachets then you have to mix it right?  Not sure if that sounds legit.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

Those were big for a while(novelty), but I haven't heard much about them lately.  Way over priced as far as I am concerned.  You'd be better off finding a good domestic you can trust.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2015)

It's not a purse it's a satchel!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 2, 2015)

Ive never heard of satchets but not sure how that would stay sterile after opening?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 3, 2015)

Na they wont stay sterile! Ud have to transfer it all to vials....


----------



## CDCSTUDIOS (Apr 3, 2015)

I have been doing research, a sachet is safe, there is a video on YouTube on how to distract the juice from a sachet, all are packet in 5ml packs, no mixing, they recommend extracting and leaving inside the syringe or putting in a vial.  Very reasonbly priced as well.  My buddy is going to send me some and I will give it a whirl.  He claims it's better the balkin labs which is readily available in India.  YouTube "stealth juice"


----------



## Paolos (Apr 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's not a purse it's a satchel!!!



I thought a sachet was a ghey dudes walk..... I'm so confused ???


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Cant you just walk into pharmacies in India without a script and walk out with pharma gear?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Cant you just walk into pharmacies in India without a script and walk out with pharma gear?


Yeah, the stealth packaging is to avoid customs detection for overseas sales.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lots of UG labs now sell gear in satchels and label it as ketchup or aeromatic oils for stealth purposes.


----------

